# ProFee Billing for Echo and EKG denials



## jrumble (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello,

We are having problems with billing professional fees for EKGs and Echos interpretations. When the MD's bill for the fee they only have the diagnosis codes that the patients is either in the hospital for or going to have surgery for. These codes are clearly not related to any cardiology studies and are all bing denied for diagnosis cross walk errors. My question is does anyone know of a universal code for Medicare to cover Interpretations in itself?


----------



## Leslie Parker (Apr 23, 2009)

If the EKG is a "pre op" test, I use V72.81 as primary Dx at it gets paid. As for echo, we usually have a cardiac related reason for those to be ordered.  I will sometimes use the echo findings as part of the Dx as well.
leslie


----------

